# Vintage Pictures??



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

As you can see tribalbellydancer you dont have to get sepia toned or black and white pictures you can get any coloured pictures open them up in photoshop and do it yourself, that way you can use any picture you want.
I find the pictures that print out the best quality are desktop wallpapers (thats what i use anyway).

heres a picture i found on the google image and changed it on photoshop (sorry about the giant images lol).


















hope this helps.


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Cool. Thanks, that does help. Now I just need to find some headshots.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Wel to be honest if you do a google image search for headshots then a load should come up or even better if you got a digital camera you can take pics of your own headshots then age them and manipulate them on photoshop if you want.


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

You know... self-portraits didn't even cross my mind. Maybe I'll do headshots of the whole family (even the cat & bird). Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i printed off old black & white headshots of dracula, frankenstien, frankenstein's bride - stuff like that to put in my frames this year. like an old family portrait wall


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Your welcome tribalbellydancer actually now you saying that i might do the same thing  i never thought of it before but might give it a go .


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

My house is going to be decorated in a victorian gothic parlor look and I'm making black silloutette portraits using black paper and tracing freinds faces on the wall with a flashlight. Plan on giving them as party favors for anyone who wants to sit a spell and also using them as party decor! They're very creepy~

I just remembered that my parents have us as kids, might have to borrow those for the party! awsome


silhouette portraits - Google Image Search


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

witchiepoo said:


> i printed off old black & white headshots of dracula, frankenstien, frankenstein's bride - stuff like that to put in my frames this year. like an old family portrait wall


I was going to try this idea but am having trouble finding good pictures that are big enough. Do you (or anyone) have any recommendations on where to find pics? I have been doing google image search. I found a good one of Frankenstein and Dracula but can not find any others.


----------



## she-geek (Sep 3, 2007)

You may have found your answers from the excellent posts above, but here are a couple of links to vintage or turn of the century photographs, to mix it up a little:

Victorian Post-Mortem photography

If you like your subjects live:

Daguerreotype Portraits and Views


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Take b&w photos with your camera and edit them in photoshop, like jack-o-lantern said. or you could take b&w photos and try soaking them in tea or coffee. They also make toners (found in any camera store) that you could use if you develop your own photos, that allows you to give them a older looking effect. if you have them developed somewhere im not sure if the toners work once the picture is dry, ive never tried it that way.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

she-geek said:


> You may have found your answers from the excellent posts above, but here are a couple of links to vintage or turn of the century photographs, to mix it up a little:
> 
> Victorian Post-Mortem photography
> 
> ...


That post mortem page is.....ughhh
_Friends: 0 
she-geek has not made any friends yet 
Befriend she-geek._ 
No, she scares me.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

she-geek said:


> You may have found your answers from the excellent posts above, but here are a couple of links to vintage or turn of the century photographs, to mix it up a little:
> 
> Victorian Post-Mortem photography
> 
> ...


Ahhh ,you beat me to it! We did this last year at work. We grabbed every old and old looking frame we could find (luckily the previous owner of my house left a whole pile of old dusty frames, we didn't even clean them off. It added to the effect) , printed the pictures on the the B&W laser printer, wiped them down with cold coffee to give them a sepia effect, then put them up in our area. Added a couple Goretraits in there, lit the whole thing with black lights, (the paper still glowed, though not as brightly as it would have had we not wiped them down with coffee) added some quiet organ music and we had a pretty creepy effect going on. We also printed out a sheet telling our visitors what Victorian Post Mortem photography was and what they were seeing. I really wish I had gotten some pictures of it. 
Thrift stores and garage sales are good places for frames, and some gold spray paint can help some look more 'Victorian' . But it can be done on the cheap. Good luck.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I know this is an older post, but I didn't want to start a new one. 

I scanned a couple of old pics that would nestle in with some spooky ones to fill out a collection. As I find more, I'll upload them as well: Flickr: crazycatladymel's stuff tagged with oldpictures


----------

